# Cocoa Rib Rub Recipe



## smokin relaxin steve (Oct 29, 2010)

So i was going to check my email this morning and came across this Rub on AOL.... Well it was a rib recipe, but for the oven 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... I find it amusing when people label Recipe's for Ribs w/ "Smoky," but they prepare it in an oven LOL.... the Rub did look interesting enough though... thought i would share it withe SMF...

*3 tablespoon unsweetened cocoa powder*

*1/4 cup lightly packed dark brown sugar*

*1/4 cup smoked paprika*

*2 tablespoons kosher salt*

*1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper*

*1 tablespoon dried ancho chile powder*

*1 tablespoon ground cumin*
[*]
I think i might have to give this Rub a try... I like the whole cooking w/ chocolate, so hopefully it will be good... and to give credit where credit is do, here is the link to the recipe http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/smoky-bbq-baby-back-ribs-150172


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 29, 2010)

Interesting rib rub. What do you mean the ribs will get smokey in the oven. Liquid smoke smokey that is. hahaha


----------



## photofinishron (Oct 30, 2010)

I just saw something on the food channel - Dinners,Drive ins, and Dives, I think where a BBQ place used cocoa in the rub.  Comment on the show was it gives a sweet yet bitter addition to the finished taste.

Ron


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Nov 2, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Interesting rib rub. What do you mean the ribs will get smokey in the oven. Liquid smoke smokey that is. hahaha


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! You know thats right!



 


photofinishron said:


> I just saw something on the food channel - Dinners,Drive ins, and Dives, I think where a BBQ place used cocoa in the rub.  Comment on the show was it gives a sweet yet bitter addition to the finished taste.
> 
> Ron


Yeah, i have seen it a few times here and there, but never had a chance to try it... Hopefully in the next few weeks i will get around to making a small batch to mess around with...


----------



## fife (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for the info


----------



## bostonbbq (Jun 18, 2011)

Anybody actually try this out for themselves and can give us a review?  I'm so afraid to ruin $20 worth of meat if this is just gonna end up tasting "off".


----------



## venture (Jun 18, 2011)

I have not used it in a rub, but I have used different types of chocolate often in spicy dishes.  It adds a slight contrast and a breadth of flavor.  Mexicans use chocolate in most if not all of the mole recipes I have seen.

This would be interesting to try.  The trick is in the balance of the chocolate with the savory elements.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## urbanredneck (Jul 16, 2011)

If you are going to put that in the smoker, I would not use the smoked paprika- will be incredibly overpowering on the smoke flavor.  Usually when I'm trying new rubs out, I make a super small batch and put it on 3 or 4 ribs or a part of a chicken along with the rest of them being my usual or a few of my usuals on it so that worst case scenario I'm only tossing a little bit, and best case I'm wishing I'd made the whole thing with the new rub!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 16, 2011)

Add a tablespoon each of granulated garlic and granulated onion and you will have a pretty good rub without the cocoa IMHO.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks interesting!


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

I've used cocoa in rubs before. Did it on beef short ribs and on a pork butt. It was excellent.


----------



## scooper (Oct 6, 2011)

I was talking to my wife's hairdresser one day.  He is an avid salmon smoker.  He suggested cocoa powder for pork rubs.

I have some spares trimmings in the freezer.  I think I will give this a shot on them this weekend and report back.


----------



## hardslicer (Oct 6, 2011)

Always willing to try something new........thanks


----------

